# RollerCoasters



## leoflowerchild (Jul 11, 2018)

I am going to an awesome theme park in a few weeks, and although none of the rides are extremely exhilarating or scary, I am still nervous to ride them while dealing with derealization & occasional dpdr panic attacks. I really don’t want to limit myself because of this temporary condition. I just want to go and have some fun, distract my mind from this sometimes overpowering condition. Does anyone have any good experiences with moderately sized rollercoasters? I’m not looking for them to cure it, but I just want to know it’s not going to make it super worse. Thank you, hoping for some positive replies!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was a little anxious with roller coasters, but most of today's coasters latch you in so tight that even if you lose your mind during the ride, you will be OK. However, the good ole Ferris Wheel

is the stuff that nightmares are made of for those who suffer serious panic attacks or focal temporal lobe seizures. I remember being stuck at the top of Ocean City Md's wheel, wondering

if I was going to fall off the bench seat with the single cross bar, or whether I would just throw myself off to end the anxiety/fear of falling off. LOL. It is quite a view at night.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I don't think I could do roller coasters now due to the severity of my symptoms, but when my symptoms were more along the lines of "this is weird", I actually found the thrill of the ride to help me with feeling excitement and thrill. One of the few things growing up that I can actually say I loved doing and looking forward to. If you don't have super severe brain symptoms where you feel like you're going to pass out just walking to the corner store, I think it's very worth doing.

Though I would agree it might be a good idea to avoid the Ferris wheel. On a roller coaster, you might feel a little anxiety with the initial climb to the top, but that will soon pass and be replaced by pure awesomeness.


----------

